# My new Boy Shot arrived with an uexpected surprise



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I ordered an aluminum Boy Shot from Pocket Predator so I would have an EDC without bulk. It is more than I expected. It fits perfectly in my hand, and shoots extremely well. I really like the 1/4 inch thickness for carrying . This slingshot is so compact, yet it handles even heavier double tubes. It's just pure fun to shoot. Now for my surprise!!!!!!!! Daranda and Bill sent me a std. Tube Shot. Nice!!!!!!!! It's design is amazing!!!!!!!! I wasn't sure about the straight handle until I shot it. The slot accomidates different size of hands, from smaller like mine to a much larger hand. They are lightweight, but extremely stabil. Awesome craftsmanship Bill and Daranda!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much Tom


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

those are some sweet shooters tag


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! Have fun .


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Great shooters!

Enjoy!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Deadly combo love it


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag My friend..great on the new shooters....you seem to be doing very well now with your shooting as the months slip by form your

first starting in the sport...Glad you are doing so well..Like Charles & many others have said..Practice Practice...

I might like the tube shooter frame my self over the thin boy scout...But they are some great shooters....Blast away my friend ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool shooter Tag. Good to see a finished Boy shot.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome, Tag.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

It's been said before, and it's worth saying again - Bill and Daranda are great.


----------

